

Does PG expect both founders to be good speakers during the YC interview? - xeodox

What if one is a Steve Jobs and one is a Steve Wozniak? (public talker vs engineer talker)
======
keiferski
One person should usually do 80% of the talking. Going back and forth is just
confusing - no reason to make a fair and democratic presentation.

(This typically applies to presentations and pitches, but I think it works for
interviews too.)

